# كيف الحصول على غاز النيتروجين



## الحوطي (30 أبريل 2008)

اخواني السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
عندي سؤال ارجو التكرم بالاجابة عليه 

كيف الحصول على غاز النيتروجين بطريقة بسيطة وسهله ؟ 


ولكم الشكر الجزيل


----------



## الكيمياء حياة (15 مايو 2008)

من الهواء الجوي إذ نسبته 3/5 ثلاثة أخماس الهواء


----------



## استاذ القانون (17 مايو 2008)

الطريقة تعتمد على الكمية التي ترغب بالحصول عليها , فهناك طرق كيمياوية وطرق فيزياوية . 
مع التحية


----------



## الحوطي (22 مايو 2008)

اخي الفاضل استاذ قانون تحية طيبة 
لااعلم ماهي الطريقة المستخدمة عند بعض المؤسسات ولكن استخدم لفخ الاطارات لعدة فوائد اذكر منها 
1 كونه غاز خامل يقلل من عامل انجار الاطار 
2 يخفف من قوة احكتاك الاطارات بالارض ولاترتفع حرارة الاطار
3 يقلل من استهلاك الوقود


----------



## استاذ القانون (26 مايو 2008)

يبدو انك تحتاج كميات كبيرة من الغاز , لذلك تنفعك الطريقة الصناعية (الفيزياوية ) وهي على علمي تحتاج الى ضغط الهواء الجوي في ابراج خاصة , اسف لاني لا املك معلومات تفصيلية
مع فائق احترامي


----------



## الحوطي (28 مايو 2008)

اخي استاذ قانون شكرا يرعاك الله ويحفظك بطاعته




تحياتي


----------

